#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  =一個設計[狼]的東西=

## Ms.異凡

總之本凡無聊上網看看文章發現的= =
廢話不多說~~
網址如下ˇ
http://flyingpony.deviantart.com/fav...12705#/d2ytg7v
大家來玩玩看吧~~~喵答答~~


於是本凡拿墨墨作實驗><
我的墨墨~~(撲

----------


## fwiflof

來幫下吧~~~~



這個系統相當不錯，花紋超完備我以我超愛的XDDDD
不過還是P了一下~身上花色他當然沒有啦XDD

----------


## 幻月狼仙

這樣子嗎?
不過...側邊那條紅色的好像不太適合~

----------


## 紅峽青燦

阿阿!!
不太會用
不知點哪耶?

----------


## Ms.異凡

謝謝以上玩家~~

to:青燦
前輩就給他亂點亂按就會了><(因為本凡就是這樣弄得~~)
大慨知道後很好背~
然後有些特徵作不出的話 可以自己p一下~~~
喵答答--胡說完畢~~

----------


## wingwolf

類似的網站這裏還有一些~~
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=30831
不過Ms.異凡提供的這個大概是各種特征顔色花紋最齊全的了
而且畫風超棒的XDD

最Nice的是終於發現巨大尾巴了（大心）
不過W果然還是沒有~


話說裏面竟然還有大神和大狼犬的標準配置(?)

----------


## 希諾道

嗯嗯.......我...

----------


## fwiflof

> 話說裏面竟然還有大神和大狼犬的標準配置(?)


原來是大神跟大狼犬！！XDDDD
我還一直想那個一大片毛髮是什麼東東(因為不是大狼犬有點怪XD

話說大神超帥(離題
本想給自己也插上些雲樣的~

巨大尾巴超棒！

----------


## 紅峽青燦

好東西耶!!
那些畫不出獸設的獸有福啦~~
我也想用這個來做個獸設~~
只是無法表現出我背上的碎鑽般的閃光!

不過要怎麼儲存啊?
我看不懂無法存圖耶

----------


## Ms.異凡

> 好東西耶!!
> 那些畫不出獸設的獸有福啦~~
> 我也想用這個來做個獸設~~
> 只是無法表現出我背上的碎鑽般的閃光!
> 
> 不過要怎麼儲存啊?
> 我看不懂無法存圖耶


前輩可以把圖存下來再用繪圖軟體弄或修一下加背上的特徵~

至於前輩看一下自己電腦有沒有一個大概應該叫[剪取工具]的東西~
按下去  選取範圍就可以剪圖了~~~先試看看

To:給上上面二位:
感謝參予^w^

----------


## 帕格薩斯

我的欸030

好玩www"

----------


## fdd2588

感謝樓主題供好網站~~  :Very Happy: 
這對繪畫技術很差的我有幫助
目前正在製作中~~

----------


## 尊o葆葆

哇~~原來也有狼的
太開心了^W^~
有空找的時間來玩玩看XD~
感謝異凡的主題~
謝謝^^~

----------


## 血腥之狼

呼呼呼~
第一張是我~
第二張是....? (眾狼:誰?)(我:我也不知~)

----------


## gelidwolf

要弄出自己想要的樣子
還真的得花點時間@@~

----------


## 墨鬼

我發現我其實是電腦白吃="=

想說每個尾巴都試試看

結果就用不掉了(哭哭)

總不能載著全部的尾巴到處跑吧!?(汗)

所以墨鬼我現在在小心翼翼的給他重做W

--


結果做一做墨鬼的設定好像有點頭緒了ˊwˋ

但是這個也太犯規!

太多美好東西害我加了一堆設定上沒有

而且加到設定上自己繪畫不出來的東西=w=

欲罷不能啊啊啊~

----------


## 月圓之狼

這是本狼的自畫像，比較正常些，畢竟狼族本來既沒有翅膀啊，請大家看看吧!

----------


## 隱牙

一隻很普通的狼

但就是喜歡這樣的牠  :wuf_e_smile:

----------


## 奇爾

隨便做的~
這個超級好玩的^ω^
不過這樣一張圖用了30~40分鐘(累死XωX

----------


## 帕格薩斯

就看願不願意花時間拼出自己想要的樣子ww(?
雖然自畫有成就感但是不見得想得到靈感，這程式就很好用了wwwww
(潛回水裡)(？

----------


## Gray-Bear

雖然本獸是隻熊，但是還是玩一下
真的蠻好玩的~~
只是為了想辦法剪下這張圖想了好久><

----------


## 神威白霜

真的是....
混搭穿著的狼....

----------


## 叛逆中

整個非常夢幻 不過看起來還不是很完美

----------

